# Tire Pressure (LTZ profile tires)



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

It says 30 in the door jam, I run mine at 34 cold.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I always add a couple of psi to what the door jam sticker says. Unless you are using nitrogen the tire pressure goes up or down about 1 psi for every 10 degree of temperature change if I remember correctly.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I have mine at 32 psi cold, and I'm running nitrogen. When cold the DIC says 32, but after running for a while it will show 34, which is what I am after.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

30???? That seems super low... or the dealer was going ultra high for some reason.. I guess I'll just trust what the service guys did with 35 that sounds about right for most cars I remember. I just was unsure of if the profile of these tires made a difference


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> 30???? That seems super low... or the dealer was going ultra high for some reason.. I guess I'll just trust what the service guys did with 35 that sounds about right for most cars I remember. I just was unsure of if the profile of these tires made a difference


Don't automatically trust the service guys. Many (not all) won't take the time to look up the correct pressure and just put 35 in everything. 30 may sound low but the lower profile tires have stiffer sidewalls so they don't need as much air pressure. The weight of the vehicle and it's intended purpose also factor in.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Don't automatically trust the service guys. Many (not all) won't take the time to look up the correct pressure and just put 35 in everything. 30 may sound low but the lower profile tires have stiffer sidewalls so they don't need as much air pressure. The weight of the vehicle and it's intended purpose also factor in.


True...Mine all read 31-32psi cold. I haven't adjusted them in any way since I picked it up.


----------



## greg1466 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine were at 35 from the dealer. I noticed that the placard say s 30. I lowered them to 33.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

greg1466 said:


> Mine were at 35 from the dealer. I noticed that the placard say s 30. I lowered them to 33.


33 cold and sitting for at. Least 3 hours, or after a while of driving?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

When I picked my LTZ at delivery all four tires were at 39psi.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

What make of tires are they? Bunch of different makes of tires are shipped with the various trim levels of the Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> What make of tires are they? Bunch of different makes of tires are shipped with the various trim levels of the Cruze.


Michelin Pilot tires.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I have the Pilots as well, and run them at 37-38psi COLD. When it's 90*+ outside, and my hour drive home (highway) I see it increase to 41-42 depending how the sun is hitting the tires.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MetallicaMatt said:


> I have the Pilots as well, and run them at 37-38psi COLD. When it's 90*+ outside, and my hour drive home (highway) I see it increase to 41-42 depending how the sun is hitting the tires.


My tire pressure at time of delivery was 39PSI cold I've haven't touch it since.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just checked mine with a gauge a couple minutes ago, and I haven't added/taken out any air, ever. It has been sitting in the garage since Friday afternoon.

At 414 miles:

According to the OnStar app: 38, 38, 37, 36
Manually checking: 34, 34, 33.5, 33.5


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I just checked mine with a gauge a couple minutes ago, and I haven't added/taken out any air, ever. It has been sitting in the garage since Friday afternoon.
> 
> At 414 miles:
> 
> ...


Why such a big difference between the two?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Why such a big difference between the two?


The only reason I can think of is that the app claims it takes those tire pressures at the last drive. It hasn't run since Friday afternoon. But I've checked the app before and it said the same type of numbers- in the 36-37 range. Granted the car read 98 degrees on my way home Friday afternoon, and full sun. But still.

I think I will up them all to 36 manually.


----------

